# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Citation d' un post d' un topic dans un autre topic

## sammy33

Bonjour,

Peut-on utiliser le bouton Citer ou faut-il passer par un copier/coller ? 

Le fait que le post à citer comporte une image change t' il la manip?
Merci.

----------


## Algo

Bonjour,

Il faut passer par un copier/coller
Qu'il y ait une image ou non ne change rien

Bonne journée

----------


## sammy33

Ah OK merci beaucoup.

----------


## Chenille

En faisant multi-citer ça fonctionne  ::

----------


## Algo

> En faisant multi-citer ça fonctionne


il me semblait mais quand j'ai testé au moment de répondre ca fonctionnait pas  ::

----------

